# The secret history of the U2



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2019)

There is some great info on the U2 overflights of the USSR. With British participation too!

The Secret History of the U-2 - and Area 51

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2019)

Interesting!


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Ole Bill (Jan 31, 2019)

syscom3 said:


> There is some great info on the U2 overflights of the USSR. With British participation too!
> 
> The Secret History of the U-2 - and Area 51


There is a story about a 3-view drawing of the U-2 published in a Model Airplane Magazine during the 1950s, when supposedly even congress didn't know of it's existence. I actually saw a copy of this magazine on the mag rack at our local pharmacy. Almost immediately, the Feds got wind of this leak, and confiscated all of the magazines. I remember the extra long wings, and calling my friend over to see these very strange jet powered aircraft... commenting that it looked more like a glider!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 31, 2019)

I knew Francis Gary Powers family, went to church with his parents and 3 of his sisters.
They were notified that he was missing just a few days after he was shot down, but not with many true details.

I remembered when I found out he had been flying a U-2, I went to the county library and looked in the latest Janes All The Worlds Aircraft, what I found was the Russian Polikarpov PO-2 also know as the U-2. 
At 13, already a aircraft nut, I knew that couldn't be the right U-2.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Feb 1, 2019)

As a child I can remember seeing a U2 coming into land as we were driving past an airfield (presumably Lakenheath). I was in the back seat bouncing around in excitement shouting it's one of those spy planes and all my father said was, its a plane son, just a plane, what's the fuss'

He really didn't get aviation


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2019)

Ole Bill said:


> Almost immediately, the Feds got wind of this leak, and confiscated all of the magazines.



Seems an odd thing to do if the story is correct - drawing attention to the aircraft. To me the U-2 entered aviation publications rather innocuously, as it was simply depicted as a research vehicle and had a limited production. So much so that as 1960 approached, Janes's for example, dropped the U-2 from its pages.
It was the purpose that was the best kept secret - not the aircraft.

1957...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 1, 2019)

I had a subscription and still have the mag. Didn't realize the significance until a couple years later.


----------

